# Schengen Visa



## Peter_Madtakid (Oct 6, 2011)

I am Thai and I am now holding Germany working permit and want to travel to Cyprus within this few weeks. Does anyone know Cyprus already join the Schengen?

Thanks in advance for all info.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Peter_Madtakid said:


> I am Thai and I am now holding Germany working permit and want to travel to Cyprus within this few weeks. Does anyone know Cyprus already join the Schengen?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all info.


Unless you are an Eu citizen you need a visa to live and work in Cyprus.
As a Thai you would not automatically be allowed to work here.
Cyprus is not a Schengen country.


----------



## Peter_Madtakid (Oct 6, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Unless you are an Eu citizen you need a visa to live and work in Cyprus.
> As a Thai you would not automatically be allowed to work here.
> Cyprus is not a Schengen country.


Thanks for your reply!

My company will manage all grant me working permit for next year but i just would love to be there next weekend to look around for the apartment.

I have Germany working Visa now but guess I do need to apply Cyprus Visa in order to travel next week... Thats really sad...

Since Cyprus already join EU they should have join Schengen as well


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Its no problem for you to go to Cyprus for vacation if you already have a Shengen VISA. Even if Cyprus is not allowed to join Shengen for the moment they allow holders of a Shengen visa to visit without applying for Visa

Its clearly stated on the goverments webpage and my wife also went twice without visa because she hold a german Shengen visa


----------



## Peter_Madtakid (Oct 6, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Its no problem for you to go to Cyprus for vacation if you already have a Shengen VISA. Even if Cyprus is not allowed to join Shengen for the moment they allow holders of a Shengen visa to visit without applying for Visa
> 
> Its clearly stated on the goverments webpage and my wife also went twice without visa because she hold a german Shengen visa


What a good news... This would make things easier

Many thanks


----------



## PeterL (Sep 27, 2012)

I know that it is possible to enter Cyprus from a schengen country if you hold a schengen visa. But does anyone know if I can enter cyprus directly from outside the schengen area? I hold a schengen visa but live in china. Can I fly to Cyprus directly without stopping in schengen country first?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Peter_Madtakid said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> My company will manage all grant me working permit for next year but i just would love to be there next weekend to look around for the apartment.
> 
> ...


If you have a German Schengen visa you are allowed to visit Cyprus without a Visa. But not work

Anders


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

If you are a non EU citizen outside the Schengan area you may go directly to Cyprus if you hold a valid Schengan visa which has been previously stamped proving entry to a Schengan country.
I know this for a fact to be correct information.

regards

Rema


----------

